# Bulking Diet



## STizzler (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Guys, I'm pretty new to all this sort of stuff but basically im 17 160lbs and 6'1. I want to start playing american football in the summer this year but i'm basically far too small so I'm looking to add some lean mass before the season starts. I was thinking of following this diet, any thoughts on it?

8.00 - 100g Oats, 30g Almonds, Scoop of Whey and some berries

11.00 (PW) - 100g Oats, 2 Scoops of Whey, 500ml skimmed milk

12.30 - 100g Brown Rice, 200g Chicken, 200g Mixed Veg

3.30 - Tuna Mayo/Chicken Sandwich, Apple

6.30 - 100g Brown Rice, 250g Extra Lean Mince/Fish/Chicken/Steak, 200g Mixed Veg

9.30 - 200g Low Fat Yoghurt

Thanks for reading!


----------



## olliep (Feb 17, 2009)

U need more calories mate, to add lean mass its not the best solution for ur current weight. I would advise to add milk to ur diet GOMAD (gallon of milk a day) This will pile on the weight and look to having a couple of more cheat meals through the week. If ur goin to add mass u will have to compromise to add fat too!

Post work lose the oat the protien wont get to ur muscles efficently with all the carbs there. Try waking up earlier to get more meals in during the day, also instead of 3 hour between meals try two hours for the start of the day. The 930 slot is pointless, why the yoghurt?? Either a pint of milk or 300g cottage cheese before bed. Hope this helps, check out stronglifts website this started me off with gaining weight so i swear by it!


----------



## STizzler (Dec 26, 2010)

I worked it out at around 3200 calories, but do I need more? Thing is, I dont want to end up carrying too much excess fat and end up out of football shape. Thanks for the heads up about GOMAD, i'm going to look into it


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Whats with the brown rice and no fats??


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Is that 100g cooked rice? And I agree with adding in some more healthy fats, plus they bump up your calories.


----------



## Ectomorph1 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm just getting back into working out after a long layoff and having been putting together my training log, diet log etc and your post came up via Google.

You sound like you're in a similar position to me a decade ago, I was 18, 10.5 stone and 6 foot 1.

As it sounds like you're starting out, here's a few things that helped me (and what I wish I'd known at the time) -

a) There is no "last word" on anything, just because it worked for someone else, it's not guaranteed to work for you. Get a diet plan going and if it's not working, change it til it does. Plus, if you've not stepped into a gym yet, that's a lot to start eating from day one. As with the weights, scale up your diet accordingly. E.g. as you gain muscle, you'll need to eat more to keep it there.

B) I am an ectomorph, I'm a tiny build for someone over 6 foot and I burnt everything I ate, so my diet included a lot of brown rice and wholewheat pasta to help keep that busy. However, I didn't do much cardio (to keep my metabolism down from it's already superfast pace), but if you're planning on a lot of running to play NFL, you're going to be burning more calories. You want to be looking at an atheletes diet, rather than a bodybuilders. Steve Redgrave is a big lad, just like Arnie in his body building days, but their diets and goals were very different.

c) Make sure you get enough sleep. Men release their growth hormones in one big belt during sleep (women secrete it throughout the day), so don't skip a good 7-8 hours a night.

d) Try to keep things interesting. That diet looks very healthy, but you'll be bored stupid munching through all that by day 2. Where's your (bit) of mayo / peanut butter / low fat dressing. Hell, even an egg or two!

But don't go the other way. For some reason, a Maximuscle diet plan came up in my search (I just wanted an easy copy + paste log book!) and that just consisted of MM protein shake, oats, MM shake, rice, MM shake and again. If you followed it exactly, no morsel of fruit or veg would ever pass your lips!!! Idiots.

e) I'll leave you to do the math, but work out your protein, carb and fat intake from your diet too. This will help you know what your ratio's are so you can play around with them, a common one bandied around is 40% protein, 30% carbs, 30% fats with anywhere between 1-2 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight, but again, tailor it to your goals.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## STizzler (Dec 26, 2010)

So great tips there, plenty for me to be thinking about. I'll head back the drawing board and come up with something better and then feedback. Also can anyone suggest me a good post workout meal/shake?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Mine is 200g ripe banana 50g wms (just my preference, dextro is just as good, but to sweet for me) and 30g unflavored whey iso. Blend with water. Done. Go high gi carbs like ripe banana dextro maltodextrin something of that nature + whey iso powder, add water, drink. Liquid form is good for rapid digestability and more.


----------

